
Free or cheap mobile app in 2019 - bpasci
Dear All,<p>what is your opinion about topic of the title? We are developing a small game to Android and iOS, but we cannot decide that we sell it for 1$ or make a free version with ads and a pro vers. without ads. I think, in the second scenario can make significant income loss, because of free vers. (but unfortunately I don&#x27;t have information about the possible income by ads). Could you link a calculator or method to make this decision easier? :) Thank you for your help!!
======
loomy_
Is your game marketed? If you do not have people to download it, it won't
download itself. You'll have like 5 downloads even if it's free. If you think
there's enough people that want to download it for it to be much more
profitable if you make it p2p go for it

